# PICKED UP A RACYCLE>>Need help with the year



## hollywood23 (Jan 13, 2012)

*PICKED UP A RACYCLE . Need help with the year*

I recently picked this up. Man this is one sweet crank setup. I have never seen one before, and had to buy this one. I was wondering which year and model this was.The serial looks like 107-9 or 101-9.It still has the original black paint under the red. Thank for you help..


----------



## slick (Jan 13, 2012)

When you decide you want to sell it let me know. I'm from Modesto. We do rides every month all over the valley. Check us out on facebook. Rolling Relics. Our next ride is in Stockton on Jan. 29th. We would love to have more bikes ride with us!


----------



## jpromo (Jan 13, 2012)

slick said:


> When you decide you want to sell it let me know. I'm from Modesto. We do rides every month all over the valley. Check us out on facebook. Rolling Relics. Our next ride is in Stockton on Jan. 29th. We would love to have more bikes ride with us!




He'd be two miles ahead of everyone with that chainring 

Nice find! No information for you but there was a Racycle guy on here who posted one incredibly busy thread and I haven't seen from him since..


----------



## bud poe (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice score, welcome.  check it...
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18228-RACYCLE-madness-my-first-post


----------



## hollywood23 (Jan 13, 2012)

bud poe said:


> Nice score, welcome.  check it...
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18228-RACYCLE-madness-my-first-post




Yea I have been drooling all over the screen on these..WOW


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 14, 2012)

*You have a Pacemaker....*

That is an early Pacemaker frame and chainring. Blue Nelson is the man on Racycles. There are a lot of parts missing there, but you have the frame, headbadge, and Pacemaker chainring, so you scored!!!! I would buy this from you if you want to sell it!!  I'm restoring one right now.

Let me know. Also, PM me for Blue's information.....


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jan 15, 2012)

score and a half! And a matching set of rat traps to boot. Lots of racycle talk on here lately, I think its time to start on mine.


----------



## vw00794 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes Lobsterboy, it's time for you to stop playing with Bowden Spacelanders and X 53s and Twin Bars, working on Tuckers and being on the History Channel, yadda yadda,  and start restoring that dang Racycle! 

Lawrence may beat you too it!


----------



## hollywood23 (Jan 21, 2012)

I put it up on Feebay. Since  i have no clue what the value is. And hope it will go to the right person.Thanks


----------



## kccomet (Jan 22, 2012)

while im no fixture on the cabe like so many of you, im on here daily. its my favorite site for bicycles. im a long time collector who still learns a thing or two and enjoys seeing what you guys find. ok about the racycle post, please let an old man vent. first let me say the cabe looks like a great place to sell, you guys step up. had some interest in the frame but saw the post late and figured more than a few people had tried to buy it. quickly its on ebay, i did make a bid by the way, now you end the auction. again im just venting but to hear you say so many on the cabe wanted it, have no idea of its value ,1000 dollar reserve by the way then end the auction. i hope a cabe member got it, you know the deal you might not know them as a person, but reading their posts you feel like you do.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 22, 2012)

If the auction ended early, we all know who got it.


----------



## hollywood23 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes some one the cabe got it. Understand how you feel about it. Tough call to make on my end also.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 22, 2012)

*Racycle*

Here's one that won't go poof!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-RAC...742?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc144a376


----------



## slick (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes I wanted it! I believe I was the first to respond saying I wanted it, i'm local, and yes it would have gotten a new lease on life. O well.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 22, 2012)

All good Racycles go to Racycle heaven.......


----------

